# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Barsaletat e mia

## lulebore123

na ishte nje her nje papagall dhe gjithmone i thoshte te zotit o b**q**    b**Q** po i zoti nje me dy o thoshte mos me thirr me ashu se e di ca do te punoj? ca i thot papagalli?
do te fus ne nje kuti dhe te shkund mire e mire qe mos te kujtohesh me per te thene fjale te pista. as me behet von fare bej ca te duash. ashtu he? i thot pronari.
nje ta marr papagallin dhe e fut ne kuti e shkund mire e mire dhe pastaj hap kutin qe te shikon qendjen e papagallit. (perfytyroni papagallin) shkundi nje her koken mire e mire dhe tha:
NGA GJITH KY TERMET QE RA VETEM UNE DHE B**Q** PASKEMI MBIJETUAR  


LOOOOOOOL HOPE U LIKE IT








ja dhe nje tjeter:
prap me papagallin 
ishte hapur nje club ne maj te nje shkembi. aty venin shume kafshe. kamariere ishte dhelpra. bosi ishte ariu. shkonte papagalli dhe bente si gangsterr. i thoshte dhelpres:
nje birre ketu moj kurve.
dhelpra nga ajo qe ishte mesuar me papagallin ja sillte si gjithmone.
lepuri shikonte gjithmone papagallin dhe tha:
pse mos te bej dhe une si gangsterr si papagalli se mos eshte papagalli me i mire se une .
e mire vete lepuri diten tjeter dhe i thot dhelpres:
nje birre ketu moj kurve si papagalli.
e mire ja sjell kjo e shkreta.
kur vjen ariu qe ishte bosi i thot dhelpres ke pas ndonje problem sot?
dhelpra i tha?
papagalli si gjithmone po na u be dhe lepuri si gangsterr
vete ariu dhe kap lepurin me papagallin dhe i hedh ne humner.
ne ate kohe papagalli po fluturonte dhe lepuri po binte.
i thot papagalli?
ke krahe ti?
jo ja ben lepuri.
po ca te semes doje ti re qe na hiqeshe si gansterr?

loooooooooooooooool

----------


## Tony Montana

ha ha ha aha aha hah ah
e kam degjuar njehere kete te fundit
por ishin shume te bukura
me respect martin

----------


## ermal80

NA ISHTE 1RI QE KISHTE 1 PAPAGALL.KUR I ZOTI SHKONTE NE PUNE PAPAGALLI FLISTE ME DASHNOREN NE TELEFON NGA 1 ORE NE DITE  .KALON MUAJI DHE TE ZOTIT I VJEN FATURA 2 MILION LEKE ,MENDOHET E MENDOHET I ZOTI DHE VENDOS TE RUAJE SE KUSH FLISTE NE TEL DHE KAP PAPAGALLIN DUKE FOLUR DHE I THOTE :
"PO TE KAPA DHE 1 HERE DUKE FOLUR NE TEL DO TE KRYQEZOJ NE MUR "DHE NISET PER NE PUNE POR HARRON CIGARET .KTHEHET DHE GJEN PAPAGALLIN DUKE FOLE NE TEL DHE E GOZHDON NE MUR DHE IKEN .
PAPAGALLI I KRYQEZUAR S'KA CA TE BEJE , HEDH SYTE RRETH E RROTULL DHE SHIKON JEZUSIN E KRYQEZUAR NE MUR DHE E PYET ;
"PO TI O LUMADH SA KOHE KE QE RRI ATY ?"
I PERGJIGJET JEZUSI:
"NJA 2000 VJETE "
PAPAGALLI I HABITUR I THOTE :
"PO TI I PASKE **** RROPTE TELEFONIT !!!"

----------


## lulebore123

hahahahahahaha shume e bukur

----------


## ermal80

thanks  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Blerim London

ej ate qe ke treguar ti ana siper une  e di ndryshe po me gjithate ja ku po e them 


na ishin mbledhur te gjith kafshet se bashku edhe po benin nje udhetim me avjon 

edhe ky papagalli fillon duke ngacmuar dhelpren 
edhe edhelpra i thot luanit edhe luani e hudhen papagallin nga avjoni 
po ariu duke u menduar edhe thot po te bej edhe une si papagalli, edhe fillon edhe ariu ashtu edhe dhelpra i thot luanit edhe luani e hudhen edhe ariun, 
po pa pritur takohen ne air ariu edhe papagalli edhe i thot papagallo po ti ca pate more ?
ariu i thot edhe une bera si puana jote 
edhe papagalli i thot 
po ti ca p*dhin e nanes tate pate kur nuk dije te fluturoje 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## ganoid

ishin mbledhe njehere kafshet e pyllit per kuvend.
aty nga mesi kuvendi thane po bejme nja 1 ore pushim . ariut i ishte care hunda per cigare dhe i thote lepurit. 
"o lepur! a shko te me bleshe nj  paket cigare ne dyqan."
"ik e ari mos na gris k... dhe ti tani, me gjthe cigare"- i thote lepuri
ariu u nxef  keq fare,kete moment e kapi  breshka dhe qe te mos plaste sherri i thote ariut.
"mi jep mu leket se shkoj une"
e pa ariu qe lepri s shkonte  dhe u detyrua tja jap breshkes.
niset breshka per te ble cigare 
pas nja gjysem ore thote ariu -"e di qe breshka eshte e ngadalte po na cau koken dhjete ore per te shku ne pyll"
"e mire mo ari se sshkoj fare "-i pergjigjet breshka qe sa kishte bere nja tre metra rruge

----------


## ganoid

nje student nga vendet e largeta te afrikes qe studjonte ne prage i dergon leter te shpive (mbreter te ketij vendi afrikan)
"jam shume mire me shendet e me mesime,shkolla nuk me lodh se kam blere makine,ndersa profesoret e mi shkojne ne shkolle me autobus.................."
pas nja nje jave i vjen nje leter nga familja studentit afrikan ku nder te tjera i shkruajne -" te kam derguar 3 milione korona(=100 000euro) ne llogarine tende  dhe te lutet babi bleje dhe ti autobus  e mos na turpero"

----------


## ganoid

nje i ri nga antartida shko ne prage te nje doktor per tu kuruar.
"aman doktor me bej derman-i thote- se kam nje hall shume te madh"
ca halli ke mo -i thote doktori
kam nja dy vjete qe bej seks vetem 2 here ne nate-i thote antarktidiani- dhe me duket vetja impotent
po pse mo?-i thote dokrtori-dY here ne nate eshte shume mire.
po te ne nata zgjat 6 muaj mo doktor-ia kthen antarktidiani

----------


## Jola

Ja dhe 1 me papagallin:

Nje cift se here qe dilnin ne ballkon putheshin.
Dilte dhe papagalli  nga pallati tjeter perballe dhe i thoshte q***, q*** !
Sduron mo ky cuni dhe shkon dhe takon te zotin e papagallit:
- Do tja myllesh gojen atij papagallit tat apo jo se kshu kshu..
Ja mbyll gojen i zoti
Dalin prap ne ballkon cifti perballe dhe puthen perseri
- Dhe papagalli me gishtin e mesit q***, q***

----------


## ermal80

JOLA me papagallin une di dhe 1 tjeter 

na ishte 1ri qe kishte 1 papagall kur i zoti  ikte ne pune papagalli dilte ne ballkon.sicdo dite aty kalonte 1 bjonde e bukur dh papagalli i thoshte cdo dite :
-o bonde o bjonde do ma lesh 1 here ?
s'duroi dot bjondja dhe iu hankua te zotit ,ai e kapi papagallin dhe i tha :
-po i the dhe 1 here ashtu do te te rrjep koken .
te nesermen kalon bjondja si cdo dite dhe papagalli i thote :
-o bjonde o bjonde ...............dhe pushon 
-he ca do. i thote bjondja 
-e di ti ca dua -pergjigjet papagalli

----------


## rindirrok

hej dhe nje tjeter me papagallin!!!! :ngerdheshje:  



nje grua shkon tek nje marinar dhe i thote se deshte te blinte nje papagall qe nuk shante.dhe marinari i tregon gruas nja tre papagalle te bukur ,por gruaja ju ben nga nje pyetje te tille qe çdo papagall i kthen nje pergjigje me te share.dhe gruaja i thote marinarit se nuk do blinte,por marinari ngul kembe dhe i tregon nje te fundit duke i thene'''shiko kete nuk di te shaje fare''dhe gruaja fillon nga pyetjet''''ngrije njerin krah'''dhe papagalli e ngre.gruaja prap'''ngrije krahun tjeter'''dhe papagalli e ngre.dhe gruas prap sju mbush mendja qe papagalli nuk shante por fillon prape'''ngrije njeren kembe ''dhe papagalli e ngre.dhe gruaja '''ngrije kemben tjeter'''po papagalli i paduruar i kthen pergjigje'''po ku te qendroj moj ne te sateme????'''

----------


## ermal80

shume e bukur ishte rindi :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lulebore123

hahahhahahahahahahaha shume te bukura

----------


## lulebore123

ok tani se po them dhe una nje
eshte pak me fjale te pista po hec mo se ska gje


nje ne ore te mesit mesuesi i tha nxensve qe te vizatonin k**
dhe i tha qe te mos kopjonin nga te tjeret. e mire filluan keta duke vizatuar kurse nje goc rrinte dhe mendohej.
vete nje cun dhe i thot:
ca ke me pse nuk vizaton?
kjo i thot:
po ja nuk di si eshte k** qe ta vizatoj.
dhe ky cuni qesh dhe thot:
po ti ske pare ndonjeher ?
jo ja ben kjo
e mire ca be ky cuni ja nxjerr mua aty dhe i thot ja tek e ke vizatoje. e shikon mesuesi kete dhe i thot:
TI CUNI ATY FUTE ICIK ATE KOPJEN BRENDA!!!!!!!!!!!


HOPE U LIKE IT
 :perqeshje:

----------


## ermal80

Pa na thuaj 1 tjeter.

----------


## ganoid

ishpresidenti i amerikes klinton i thote te ftuarve te vete.
kush e gjen se ca gjinie ka papagalli dhe te ma shpjegoje arsyen pse mendon qe eshte i tille do ta ul te karrigja e nderit.
filluan te mendoheshin te gjithe te ftuarit dhe spo i binte njeri ne te.
me ne fund del sala dhe thote se papagalli eshte mashkull.
si e gjete e pyt  klintoni.
po ja -tha sala-kur u fuat i zgjata doren dhe u prezantova se,
 jam sali berisha nga shqiperia
nderkohe ai mu pergjigj -me plasi k....

----------


## ganoid

ishin njehere tre plaka te semura me skleroze(skleroze eshte semundje qe shkakton harrese) qe shkojne per vizite te plaka e katert edhe kjo e semure me skleroze.
u futen brenda dhe kjo si nikoqire ju beri kafe.pas 15 min ju tha "u me rafte pika qe sju bera nje kafe" dhe u ngrit dhe ju beri edhe nje tjeter.
pas 15min te tjera po e njejta gje.....
e keshtu plaka nikoqire ju beri nja 5 kafe.
pas nja 2 oresh u ngriten miket dhe nikoqirja i percolli te dera .
sa mbylli deren plaka nikoqire, filluan plakat ta shajne "po ajo kurrnacja si sna beri nje kafe!"

----------


## rindirrok

ishin at e bir ulen ne tavoline per te ngrene buke.tavolinen e shtron i biri dhe per tia hedhur te atit e sjjel supen e nxete dhe e ve mbi tavoline.vjen i ati ,ulet dhe i thote te birit-
--'''i ke hedh kripe supes?''
po i biri haron se ishte e nxete dhe e fut nje luge supe ne goje .syte i leshojne lote ,dhe babai e pyet:
--''çpate mor bir??''
-djali-'''ja o ba,mu kujrua nena se sa here na bente kete supe'''
dhe nderkohe edhe i ati fut nje luge supe ne goje dhe atij sytet lot direkt.ne kete kohe e pyet djali te atin:
-''çpate more baba'''
babai--'''JA MU KUJTUA JOTEME ÇFARE KOPÝLÝ ME KA LENE'''

----------


## rindirrok

ne nje artikull gazete nje çift lexon se ajo familje qe kishte gjashte femije merte nje shperblim prej 10000$.po fatekeqsisht çifti kishte vetem pese femije.dhe gruaja pasi mendohet mire i thote burit :litar: 'o burre,e mban mend qe ke bere nje kopil?
burri-''po, dhe pastaj?
gruaja-''shko pra gjeje te gruan dhe kerkoi femijen te na behen gjashte...!!!''
Dhe buri i shkrete niset se kishte nevoje per leket.kalon nje dite dhe buri kthehet ne shtepi ,po çte shohe se ne shtepi kishte ngelur vetem e shoqja duke qare.dhe buri e pyet::
buri-''po femijet çi bere moj grua''
gruaja--''ERDHEN Ý MOREN BABALLARET E TYRE''

----------

